# Looking to adopt unwanted homing pigeons



## pinedaloft (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello,
Im looking for those homing pigeons you dont want anymore, i have 3 cocks that i rescued and need 3 hens. im in miami florida but dont mind driving a couple of hundred miles to get the birds. 
[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2016)

*hi are you still interested*

i have to baby pidgeons who pretty big and strong but mom and dad have recently seemened to abandon them. looking for someone to come get them and y0u can train them as your own if youd like


----------

